# Pyrex Glass Drain Line Tools



## EddieThePlumber (Nov 12, 2016)

Hello all. I am a retired plumber and now I buy and sell storage units. I bought a storage unit recently full of plumbing supplies. I bought it because I knew what I was getting. Well apparently not. I found some glass drainline tools, but cannot find anything on them anywhere on the web. Could anyone possibly tell me about them? One is a Tinker & Rasor model EP. I think this is a spark tester and then there is the corning pyrex with electrodes on them. here are some pictures. If anyone could tell me about these and if they are worth anything I would greatly appreciate them. I never worked on labs, except for one hotel and we used plastic piping.


----------

